# "ReScheduled" Michigan Meet!!!



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok Guys, The "Michigan Strobe off" didnt go as planned, only one person showed up. So i am planning another one with hope that we all can get together this time!!!! Ok heres the new date, time and place. Dec. 9 2006 2:00PM at Applebees on Miller rd. in Flint right off I-75 Any imput or if you can show up?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just an UPDATE we will be eating at Famous Dave's on Miller Rd.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Mike, I am pretty sure you can count me in. I'll try to stay longer this time! Thanks for the reschedule, Marc


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

This could work out perfect snowman. Were planning Surprise B-day party for my bro. I can bring him with me. Count me in. Famous Daves? Where is that? Oh and by the way, the hooters chicks weren't ugly right? lol.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

MStine315 said:


> Hey Mike, I am pretty sure you can count me in. I'll try to stay longer this time! Thanks for the reschedule, Marc


Let's just hope we can get more people to come this time!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

firelwn82 said:


> This could work out perfect snowman. Were planning Surprise B-day party for my bro. I can bring him with me. Count me in. Famous Daves? Where is that? Oh and by the way, the hooters chicks weren't ugly right? lol.


I didnt even make it to the doors, Only me and marc showed up and so i decided to reschedule it. So i didnt get to see
You going to come this time firelwn???


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hell ya. Its a perfect excuse to get my brother out of the house for a while. Just hope it aint snowin> I mean LET IT SNOW!!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll try and make it, but Flint, we'll see, maybe I can bring a few mate's


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

firelwn82 said:


> Hell ya. Its a perfect excuse to get my brother out of the house for a while. Just hope it aint snowin> I mean LET IT SNOW!!!!


Hey if it SNOWS it just makes the night that much more exciting!!!:waving:


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bring as many mates as possible. Lets turn famous Daves into PLOW DAVES.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hell Yeah, This should be Fun:waving:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Who else is coming????


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Just have another meet when I move back up there in June!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We Will, We will be doing this 5 times a year or more!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea. Lets try and weed out the ******** in the buiss.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im thinking about starting a coalition Against all the lowballers


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Coming up NEXT WEEK!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bump..............


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm there Snowman. Who else??


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Where is it at on Miller Rd.?


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd go but it would cost me $50.00 just for the gas.
I'm to broke to spend money now, until we start getting some snow.
If you guys have one down this way let me know.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

firelwn82;328538 said:


> Where is it at on Miller Rd.?


Its right accross from target. If you need better directions call me (810)348-6268


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Lawns & More;328542 said:


> I'd go but it would cost me $50.00 just for the gas.
> I'm to broke to spend money now, until we start getting some snow.
> If you guys have one down this way let me know.


Sorry you couldnt come, we will probably have another one mid Feb. closer towards clarkston area, so it should be better for you Detroit Guys.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

firelwn82;328538 said:


> Where is it at on Miller Rd.?


Approx. 3/4 mile WEST of I-75 (U.S.23). It is directly across from a large plaza that has a 
Jo Ann Fabric, Burlington Coat Factory, Target, Old Country Buffet, and a few other things. Famous Daves is on the North side of the road. 
Is this still at 2:00? That is early,..and if the weather is going to do what it looks like, we will still be working at that time.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Runner;329124 said:


> Approx. 3/4 mile WEST of I-75 (U.S.23). It is directly across from a large plaza that has a
> Jo Ann Fabric, Burlington Coat Factory, Target, Old Country Buffet, and a few other things. Famous Daves is on the North side of the road.
> Is this still at 2:00? That is early,..and if the weather is going to do what it looks like, we will still be working at that time.


Im planning on 2PM but it might change anyone have questions call me at (810)348-6268


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Everyone still coming to Famous Dave's Tommorrow?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

:waving:  :waving:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm Leaving in 15 min. Hope to see everyone there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

How was the meet, I had company Christmas party so sorry I could'nt attend, plz let us know who showed up.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

3 People showed. It was fun.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry Snowman. I had some sad Family issues. Soooo. drink and drive right?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

firelwn82;334359 said:


> Sorry Snowman. I had some sad Family issues. Soooo. drink and drive right?


Hey FIRELWN, Sorry to here about the family issues, We will be having another one on the 2nd Sat. in Jan. So everyone plan for that!!!!!:waving:


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Where that one going to be? We'll try it again.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We might be looking at Somewhere in GRAND BLANC, its kinda centrally located.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Grand Blanc might be a considerate idea for all those who are coming from the south...Damon's if everyone likes the barbeque idea, but it's not for me to say. I'm not saying ANOTHER thing about any location, because it is not my place. I have absolutely no right to say ANYthing about location, since I was the one that recommended the last place, then didn't even show. I was just not able to finish up in time with the work on my truck. I was thinking of you guys, though! Again, I want to sincerely apologize to everyone for not being able to show.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, We thought you were coming, Maybe this time you will show????


----------

